# Which Flag?



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright, here are the finalists...

For all the Utahns in the room, which do you prefer?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Personally, I think they should have went with what they made the "commemorative flag." I thought that was a good looking flag. But that one won't be an option, unfortunately.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Why change it... its like the new generation has OCD and zero attention span, they gotta change EVERYTHING... what is a man, what is a woman... gender in general, language now flags.

But if were going to change it, go with this:










-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I wish I knew the meaning behind some of these flags. That's important. I need context for the symbolism.

for example, I don't know what these flags even represent:























these look like they belong somewhere in the middle east:

















This might be a candidate for Czez Republic alternate flag:










I'm good with the behives, and maybe even something including the Arch.

What is the meaning behind an eight-pointed star??


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

None reach out and grab me.

One question. What's with the star burst motif? _ I guess I don't understand the symbols._


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Why change it... its like the new generation has OCD and zero attention span, they gotta change EVERYTHING... what is a man, what is a woman... gender in general, language now flags.
> 
> But if were going to change it, go with this:
> 
> ...



I don't see anything??? But as to why change it? Our current and soon to be old flag sucks. That's why! Our state flag can be a point of pride for Utahns if it doesn't suck. Give it time, you'll get on board, old timer!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I don't see anything??? But as to why change it? Our current and soon to be old flag sucks. That's why! Our state flag can be a point of pride for Utahns if it doesn't suck. Give it time, you'll get on board, old timer!


There's a new bug in the forum software with images not displaying. If you go to the USS Texas thread I started, all of Critters images he posted disappeared. I'm not sure whats going on.

I posted like 4 different versions of the flag that all disappeared. I got one to show up now... for the moment anyway.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Meh. That's not our state flag. That belongs on the back of your pickup truck, not flying at the state house.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I like the old one much better than any of these.  

But a few initial comments;

1. If I was forced to pick, I would go with 4,9, or 10. None of them really grab me though. 
2. #8 is the Delta airlines insignia? Good grief. 
3. I agree with PBH that a lot of them with the stars look like flags from various Islamic states. I don't think that fits our demographics. 
4. Dallan, the flag you posted already is the de facto state flag south of Nephi. 
5. And yes, what is the significance of the 8 pointed star?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm so glad this flag issue has come up. We were running out of things to divide us as a People.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> There's a new bug in the forum software with images not displaying. If you go to the USS Texas thread I started, all of Critters images he posted disappeared. I'm not sure whats going on.
> 
> I posted like 4 different versions of the flag that all disappeared. I got one to show up now... for the moment anyway.
> 
> -DallanC


The site that was hosting them must of taken them down. 

I looked and it looks like they were edited right out of the post.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I looked and it looks like they were edited right out of the post.


That's this forum software doing that. When you post a link if you watch, this software downloads it and stores it. So it doesn't mater if the original host removed it... it should still show up here. Something is going on with this forums software... proof is that the posts get edited and references removed.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I'm so glad this flag issue has come up. We were running out of things to divide us as a People.
> 
> -DallanC


It only divides if you allow it to. I think it is kind of fun. This might be the single best thing Dan McCay has done as an elected official. Not might, actually...it definitely is. 

Let's get an awesome flag. Something we can be proud of here in the state. Critter comes from a dumpster fire crap hole, yet their flag is great. Lone Hunter is an invader from that other crap hole of California, but their flag is good too. Our flag sucks. I look forward to hearing about some of the meaning on the proposed flags, as others have indicated. But I'm leaning towards the top left version. 

Make flags great again! #MFGA!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Where's the "F" Biden flag? That has 100% of my vote!


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I think they just wasted time and money. There wasn't anything wrong with the original.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sorry... I still think our current flag is very cool. One of the few state flags showing the national American Flag.

Eagle is striking and awesome, the arrow heads a shout out to out Native American tribal heritage, the Beehive is fine, symbol of Industry, and the Seago Lilly which is a symbol of the pioneer struggles settling this valley.










I kind of feel wanting to change so dramatically, is shXXting on our heritage to a certain degree.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

non of the proposals say "Utah" to me, with the exception of the arches. Noone outside of Utah would recognize the behive as Utah (the Beehive State).

The sego lily flag is probably my favorite -- but that's only because I happen to recognize that as a sego lily, which is the Utah state flower. But, again, how does that reach out to non-Utahns that can't tell the difference between a sunflower and sego lily? 










The only thing I can come up with on the eight-pointed star (thanks Google) is it is a religious symbol - but not necessarily any specific religion. It can also be referred to as a chaos star. heck, the more I read, the more I find on them -- which leaves far too many interpretations for people to come up with, which means that (in my opinion) it should be omitted.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Sorry... I still think our current flag is very cool. One of the few state flags showing the national American Flag.
> 
> Eagle is striking and awesome, the arrow heads a shout out to out Native American tribal heritage, the Beehive is fine, symbol of Industry, and the Seago Lilly which is a symbol of the pioneer struggles settling this valley.
> 
> ...


I think Dallan is thinking in the right direction. If the current flag is to be replaced, then new flag _*should represent Utah's heritage*_, which is exactly what the old flag does.



Those proposed flags all feel like a cop-out, similar to what we saw with Cedar High School eliminating Redmen, and replacing with a combination of "Reds" (what is a Red??) and using a wolf as a mascot. If the flag is to be redesigned, it should be done with respect to the what's, why's, and how's of Utah. The one that represents a sego lily and the two with the arch are the only proposals that even hint at the history and heritage of Utah.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Second row 2nd flag from the left.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Meh. Keep the old one and give us back our money they wasted on this endeavor.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Give it 10 years and someone will propose a Gender Fluid Skier on Medical Marijuana Skiing Snowbird.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The arch is iconic, and definitely speaks to Utah, but it speaks to what the world gets in Utah. I don't think it speaks to our legacy and tradition the way the beehive does. 

The new flag has to have the beehive. A shout to our national parks and red rock country is permissible too. That's why I think I've settled on top left on this list. 

Still not as good as the commemorative flag. But better than the current version. Even though Dallan makes a solid case for its meaning.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

> Our current and soon to be old flag sucks. That's why! Our state flag can be a point of pride for Utahns if it doesn't suck. Give it time, you'll get on board, old timer!


Sucks? Point of Pride? Huh...... 

I like the current flag, it's color, showing our past (beehive and 1847), giving a nod to our ingenuity and industry, includes a State symbol and nod to our motto, date of Statehood, symbols supporting the Republic of which we are a part of and -maybe best of all- says the name of our State to help all the 5th graders on their States' flags tests. 

Some might not like it, but it definitely doesn't suck. But I'm not a turtleguy.

As for the proposals- I don't like the orange or yellows, the red white and blue ones don't represent much and the 125 year flag with the beehive reminds me of the Cech flag. I'm born and raised in UT and none of these show much to where we came from. They all seem like people trying to put a new spin on it with little to no context.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Fair point..."suck" may be a little harsh. I just look at some other flags and you see that there is great pride in them. People in those states fly them, display them, have shirts with them pictured, etc. We don't get that in Utah. Heck, half the school aged kids in Utah probably couldn't even describe 50% of what is on Utah's flag. (I wonder how many on this forum could?) 

We can come up with something simple, that is attractive and can be a branding for our state. Something we can be proud of, because we certainly have a lot to be proud of here in this great state!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Critter comes from a dumpster fire crap hole, yet their flag is great. Lone Hunter is an invader from that other crap hole of California, but their flag is good too.


As a former resident for 4 years of Critters state, I thought the CO flag was OK, but kind of a 70's ish vibe. I'm not sure it has aged well. As for Cali, the bear is OK, but what iconic Utah creature would fit? The only one that comes to mind is the seagull. I suppose we could have it crapping on a windshield or a pan of green jello. 🤷‍♂️ 

I like the idea of having Delicate Arch on the flag, but the designs here just don't do it for me. They look more like disembodied legs or something out of a Pink Floyd video. I love the arch license plate. Could they maybe do better with the arch and maybe incorporate the beehive too?


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Don’t change.
Keep the original.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> ... As for Cali, the bear is OK, but what iconic Utah creature would fit? The only one that comes to mind is the seagull.



I've never been more disappointed in you before this comment. So very sad.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I think the problem with the arch symbol will be it's already associated with our license plates. I like the icon but not the continuity with cars; something just doesn't feel right about that to me.

None of them are screaming out to me but I do like the 2nd row, 2nd from the right. I like the contrast between mountain and sandstone I believe they are going for. I think it would stand out compared to other flags and avoids the visual clutter of the current flag. 

But I'm not a flag waver or flier and I don't imagine that will change with a new design.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I like the bottom right one the best but can't help but think of the star of Nazareth when I see that. Is it the Christmas Star, north star or what?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I've never been more disappointed in you before this comment. So very sad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 153313


You are right. I am so ashamed. 😞

(and a BCT won't poo on my windshield. either)..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

They all look like crap IMO. "If it ain't broke, dont fix it" That's what my Dad always told me.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

None of the above


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What do the eight stars represent?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I honestly don’t care. But if I had to choose, the flag would need to represent us as the world sees us: arches/national parks, fry sauce, soda shops, swingers….


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

If I had to pick - I would go with the Sego Lily on the dark blue background. It does seem difficult to me to just pick a single symbol though. The beehive probably has more symbology of our state’s heritage than the sego Lily. The old flag definitely pays respect to a few important symbols of Utah but is not great from a graphic standpoint. I think the new proposals may have over-simplified a bit too much. I also agree with PBH that we need to know the symbology behind each design.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lets look at this a different way: *What is the purpose of a State flag?*


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Lets look at this a different way: *What is the purpose of a State flag?*
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Me being in the profession that I am, I find it interesting that you chose to capitalize “State” which gives me a little insight into your question that might otherwise be subtle.

Capitalizing denotes a defined term. So are we insinuating that the State could one day become an individualized entity?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A thread asking which flag design you like is turning into nerding out on language arts! This is my kind of party.

I love this place.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> A thread asking which flag design you like is turning into nerding out on language arts! This is my kind of party.
> 
> I love this place.


Ha ha yup.

Next we analyze each episode of House of the Dragon


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Bax* said:


> I honestly don’t care. But if I had to choose, the flag would need to represent us as the world sees us: arches/national parks, fry sauce, soda shops, swingers….


Wait….what….swingers?
How do you sign up for that?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

MrShane said:


> Wait….what….swingers?
> How do you sign up for that?


Lol I think you just move to Draper from what I understand 😂😉


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Those asking about meaning:





__





Final Flag Designs | Flag







flag.utah.gov


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I like that the eight points of the star represent the tribal nations. Anyone that understands Utah history, also understands that without the Ute nation, the Pioneers/Settlers may have not made it. Especially when it came to finance and the minting of the "Mormon Coins" or the Brigham Bees.

Thanks backcountry for posting the link. It sure cleared up some questions I had.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

More Than a Flag Final Design Options - Public


Take this survey powered by surveymonkey.com. Create your own surveys for free.




www.surveymonkey.com





You can give feedback here on designs, and it explains each as well. Things make a lot more sense after the explanations, but so many of those flags you’d need a plaque sitting next to the flag to understand any of it.

The Beehive State is represented well by a beehive. This flag isn’t so the world can be proud of it or how they see us (IE, Delcate arch and national parks). This is for us.

Give me the beehive or give me death!!!! (Or something like that…) Give us the commemorative flag with the star changed to the 8 point star to represent our 8 tribes. Crossroads of the west, the beehive, our tribes, and red/white/blue. It’s nearly perfect!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Lol I think you just move to Draper from what I understand 😂😉


I was just about to say go door-to-door in Draper!

Sorry, not sorry Draper residents reading this!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I was just about to say go door-to-door in Draper!
> 
> Sorry, not sorry Draper residents reading this!


Don't knock it till ya try it.  I'm on my 3rd wife now.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Circled beehive, looks pretty good and clean!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Based on the explanations I like 4 or 9. Crossroads of the west is pretty descriptive.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

OK -- that's great with the explanations. But it causes me more concern.

Vanilla posted another thread about the name of Kyhv Peak. This makes me wonder about the flag designs, particularly the star which is represents the 8 tribal nations. My question is: were the 8 tribal nations consulted with this star? Is that how they view their representation?

If we are going to honor our tribal history, then I would like to see something that better represents those tribes. Maybe an 8 pointed dream weaver? Or 8 eagle feathers. Or 8 hoops. Or an 8 pointed star made from arrowheads. If it represents our tribes, make it look native, not middle-eastern.









(make those stars arrowheads)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

After reading the explanations, I'm favoring the Sego Lily even more. ( #10) It has the beehive, the 8 pointed star, and the lily, so it covers the elements they want to incorporate. It also is aesthetically better than the others to me and doesn't look Middle Eastern. 

Now if they could sneak in the Bonneville cutt into the flag, it would be perfect.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cat -- I gave you the thumbs up even before your last sentence! 

i like the sego lily flag. Maybe just a few tweaks: beehive, arrowheads, BCT


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The sego lilly version looks like a butthole. Sorry, not sorry!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm sure someone more talented than me could come up with a nice arrowhead star....


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know -- that's pretty ugly. But I still think the star is lacking in it's current configurations.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> The sego lilly version looks like a butthole. Sorry, not sorry!


 Not seeing that, and I professionally have to look at a fair number of them every day. 

Do we have any proctologists on here that could weigh in on this?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

But where's the reference to Silicon Slopes? Multi-tier Marketing? 

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> Not seeing that, and I professionally have to look at a fair number of them every day.
> 
> Do we have any proctologists on here that could weigh in on this?


Not a proctologist but I'm not sure what species Vanilla is referencing for said butthole. Maybe he's been watching Ancient Aliens too much?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Not seeing that, and I professionally have to look at a fair number of them every day.
> 
> Do we have any proctologists on here that could weigh in on this?


I work with a bunch of them. Does that make me a professional rectal examiner?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I suppose if you desire that designation, far be it for me to say you can't have it.


----------



## Old Cowboy (Oct 19, 2021)

None of them says Utah as well as the current flag. Who decided it needs to be changed?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Old Cowboy said:


> Who decided it needs to be changed?


The legislature.


----------



## Old Cowboy (Oct 19, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> The legislature.


 WRONG. They only voted to change it. What organization or individual put them up to it? It might have been an individual within the legislature but whose idea was it?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Old Cowboy said:


> WRONG. They only voted to change it. What organization or individual put them up to it? It might have been an individual within the legislature but whose idea was it?


I have no idea whose original thought it was, but I assure you I’m not wrong, let alone WRONG when I say the legislature decided it needed to be changed. They put it into state law, the only way it could happen.

People have hair-brained ideas every day. Only one bossy can make hair-brained ideas state law.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Old Cowboy said:


> WRONG. They only voted to change it. What organization or individual put them up to it? It might have been an individual within the legislature but whose idea was it?


Looks like it was Daniel McCay in the Senate and Stephen Handy in the House





__





SB0048







le.utah.gov





Some of the reasons are pretty lame from what I have read on it. One claimed that it doesn't stand out as much as the other states flags and that they couldn't pick it out as they were walking down to the halls in Washington. I have actually watched a few things on TV and don't have any problem picking it out as long as they are in the area where it is displayed. 

If they want one that will stick out how about a hunter orange one with something else in the center?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You don't get both houses of the state legislature to vote in a new law if they don't agree with it's content. The buck stops with them on this.

Seems the idea was birthed like many others, just the right people getting to know each other. 









Don’t like the look of the state flag? Lawmakers OK task force to look at redesign


The Utah Legislature argued over the value of possibly redesigning the state flag and what downsides and upsides would come from creating a task force that would look into the issue.




www.deseret.com





I actually think it's a thoughtful process to involve so many different stakeholders in the state. Gives people a chance at participating in the creation of a symbol they can get behind. 

It's also hard to ignore the criticism that our state flag is very similar to a dozen or more other state flags: state seal on a blue background.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

muleydeermaniac said:


> I think they just wasted time and money. There wasn't anything wrong with the original.


The old flag was offensive to bees. My vote is a blue harbor freight tarp with nothing on it.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

?:
Should a person only be allowed to vote or comment on State flag issues if you are a native of said State?
I would never even believe I have the right to comment on another State’s flag different from where I was born.


----------



## Old Cowboy (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks Critter


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

MrShane said:


> ?:
> Should a person only be allowed to vote or comment on State flag issues if you are a native of said State?
> I would never even believe I have the right to comment on another State’s flag different from where I was born.


I doubt that will be much of an issue. I would wager the few people who provide feedback by Oct 5 will overwhelming be residents of Utah (not sure why birth location matters at all). Seems like a clear time such self selection would come into play. There sort of public surveys rarely capture much attention. 

And the flags up for feedback were all designed with input by stakeholders in Utah in places like schools and libraries.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

“Not sure why birth location matters”???
Uhh, because this is the State I was born in and am dang proud to say that!
Are you not proud of the State you were born in?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The State of Denial.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I am kind of confused about being a native Utahn.
my family on both sides have been long time Utah people.
But saying that…….I ended up bring born at Ft Polk, Louisiana after my dad was drafted just after the Korea mess. They moved back to Utah after he finished his stint in the Army. 

So am I native ?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

2full said:


> I am kind of confused about being a native Utahn.
> my family on both sides have been long time Utah people.
> But saying that…….I ended up bring born at Ft Polk, Louisiana after my dad was drafted just after the Korea mess. They moved back to Utah after he finished his stint in the Army.
> 
> So am I native ?


I think that as long as you have fry sauce on your french fries and like lime Jello along with funeral potato's you are a Utahan.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> I think that as long as you have fry sauce on your french fries and like lime Jello along with funeral potato's you are a Utahan.


**** I'm a third generation born and raised in Utah person and can't stand any of the above. I guess I don't know what I am.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

middlefork said:


> **** I'm a third generation born and raised in Utah person and can't stand any of the above. I guess I don't know what I am.



I don't either. 

1.My ancestors on one side date to pioneer times and one ancestor founded a small town in the SW desert. (Garrison) The other side were Utahns 2 generations before I was born.
2. I was born in Idaho but my folks moved back to Utah when I was 2. 
3. I grew up and went to school here and graduated from the U. 
4. I then, as an adult, lived in Colorado for 4 years and Nevada for 10. 
5. We then moved back and I have been a Utah resident for the last 19 years with no plans of leaving.
6. I dislike fry sauce and funeral pototoes make me gag, but am cool with green jello. 

Interpretation? 🤷‍♂️

1. I don't feel qualified to comment on the design of the Idaho state flag. 
2. I am apparently not eligible to vote for a new design of Utahs flag but may have enough "gravitas" to render an opinion that the Sego lily flag does NOT look like an anus. 
3. Everybody on here despises me because I've been a hated Coloradan and Nevadan.
4. I still like the old flag, but if the powers that be are intent on changing it, then hope that something decent is picked and hope you true blue Utahns pick a good version that includes the Bonneville cutthroat trout. .


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

No, no, no , you guys have it all wrong.
You have to like fry sauce ON your green Jello and they must be smashed up against the funeral potatoes on the same plate.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

this whole thread is begging for a southpark flag episode meme


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

MrShane said:


> “Not sure why birth location matters”???
> Uhh, because this is the State I was born in and am dang proud to say that!
> Are you not proud of the State you were born in?


I have no feelings either way for my birth state. I enjoy and appreciate knowing my family history regarding where they lived, when they migrated, etc.

But I had no say in where I was born so it's hard for me to have much attachment to that idea. I care more about where I choose to live and build community. 

I kinda fear I now have to vote for the Sego Lily flag just so we can informally name it after Vanilla's intriguing Rorschach interpretation. I just think we need 125 years of Utahns talking about anuses. That seems like a very unique and recognizable branding for the state. ( Not to be confused with support for branding on anuses )


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess I'm a native......I like all three. 
I can't believe anyone wouldn't like fry sauce or funeral potatoes. 😁 

We do our potatoes in a cast iron pan. Makes it crunchy instead of mushy. It's outstanding. 

I remember getting fry sauce at the Artic Circle drive in on 2nd South and 7th East when I was a kid in the early 60's. Dad worked at the gas station on the other corner at nights for a second job. 
I hadn't thought about that in years.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> I don't either.
> 
> 1.My ancestors on one side date to pioneer times and one ancestor founded a small town in the SW desert. (Garrison) The other side were Utahns 2 generations before I was born.
> 2. I was born in Idaho but my folks moved back to Utah when I was 2.
> ...


Look at the outsider using fancy language like gravitas.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

2full said:


> I guess I'm a native......I like all three.
> I can't believe anyone wouldn't like fry sauce or funeral potatoes. 😁
> 
> We do our potatoes in a cast iron pan. Makes it crunchy instead of mushy. It's outstanding.
> ...


Excellent memory!
My Grandpa and Grandma lived in Murray and when we visited they would go get us Arctic Circles ‘Burgers in a bag’.
There were 10 burgers in that bag and the bag cost one dollar.
I believe AC was on State Street a block or two south of the A&W on 45th or so.
Fry Sauce….yum!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The origin of fry sauce was just a couple blocks from my home in Provo. I remember back in the 60's being able to go over to that location and buying a bag of fries for 75 cents and it was a huge grocery sack full of fries.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> The origin of fry sauce was just a couple blocks from my home in Provo. I remember back in the 60's being able to go over to that location and buying a bag of fries for 75 cents and it was a huge grocery sack full of fries.


I bet the story behind the origin of fry sauce has more versions than the "Strawberry wobbler" does.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Catherder said:


> I bet the story behind the origin of fry sauce has more versions than the "Strawberry wobbler" does.


No its very clear. It was invented by Don Edwards who started the Artic Circle food chain in the 1940s

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> I bet the story behind the origin of fry sauce has more versions than the "Strawberry wobbler" does.


I have always heard that it came from the Arctic Circle on 900 East and around 450 North in Provo. That location was just a couple of blocks away from my grandads homestead and where we lived.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> No its very clear. It was invented by Don Edwards who started the Artic Circle food chain in the 1940s
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, you may be right. The first place I remember getting fry sauce when I was a kid was at Arctic Circle.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have always heard that it came from the Arctic Circle on 900 East and around 450 North in Provo. That location was just a couple of blocks away from my grandads homestead and where we lived.











We’ve uncovered the indisputable origin of fry sauce


The story of Utah’s favorite dipping sauce, straight from the mouths of those who invented it.




www.deseret.com





Well you guys are in luck, since this was just published this summer. 

Fry sauce is great. If you don't like fry sauce, you definitely don't get to vote on the flag. I would say you have to leave the state, but we have to have some diversity here. It absolutely disqualifies you from voting on the flag, however. And maybe should trigger some sort of red flag law, or something. (not that kind of red flag law...this isn't a gun thread!)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it's a stupid idea to change it. But I am older and don't like most things that change.

I also think that it is a waste of time and money to replace all the state flags.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Fry sauce is great. If you don't like fry sauce, you definitely don't get to vote on the flag. I would say you have to leave the state, but we have to have some diversity here. It absolutely disqualifies you from voting on the flag, however. And maybe should trigger some sort of red flag law, or something. (not that kind of red flag law...this isn't a gun thread!)


It has already been established that I don't get to vote on the flag, but the rest seems a bit harsh. Don't I get due process on the red fry sauce law? I actually will eat it sometimes, it just isn't my favorite. Can't say the same about funeral potaotes, I don't like the cheese.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> It has already been established that I don't get to vote on the flag, but the rest seems a bit harsh. Don't I get due process on the red fry sauce law? I actually will eat it sometimes, it just isn't my favorite. Can't say the same about funeral potaotes, I don't like the cheese.


"Funeral potatoes" is a broad term these days. People do all sorts of weird crap to them, making me want to banish them from the state too. But, you know...diversity? Gotta allow some diversity. I'll allow you to not like funeral potatoes, but for anyone in this state that does not like fry sauce, you're going on a watch list.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> I bet the story behind the origin of fry sauce has more versions than the "Strawberry wobbler" does.


I mean, I grew up in a different state and we just made our own as kids. "Inventing" fry sauce always made me laugh especially given it's basically Russian Dressing everywhere else and has been around for over a hundred years. 

I like the stuff but find the story telling funny. It's like the invention of "dirty soda" and the wars around it a few years ago. We use to go to a soda counter in the Midwest in the 80s as kids that had already been doing it for decades. Not to mention the NY tradition of Egg Creams that have been around for almost 150 years.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I used to order Vanilla Cokes at Gallaxy Diner long before Coke was making Vanilla Coke. That was in the 80s.

But if you try and defame the inventors of fry sauce, so help me I will turn this car around RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve been trying to figure out why the sego lilly flag bothered me, and I think I may have discovered the source:










I can see why PBH likes it. He has always been in favor of turning the rest of Utah to be just like Salt Lake City.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm surprised that the SLC flag doesn't have more colors in it. You know, more rainbows.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I’ve been trying to figure out why the sego lilly flag bothered me, and I think I may have discovered the source:
> 
> View attachment 153343
> 
> ...



[email protected]*n liburls, trying to steal the best designs. 

There is still hope, PBH. There are no BCT in the design, and more importantly, I don't think the SLC flag has a sego lily. I believe it is a marijuana bud.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> ...I don't think the SLC flag has a sego lily. I believe it is a marijuana bud.


SLC flag looks like a butthole.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> SLC flag looks like a butthole.


As Michael Scott would say...

THANK YOU!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that's what she said.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> I’ve been trying to figure out why the sego lilly flag bothered me, and I think I may have discovered the source:
> 
> View attachment 153343
> 
> ...


Why does SLC have a flag? Is that a thing for capital cities?
If SLCs is a marijuana bud then Cedar City's is either a car wash or a prescription opioid pill, given the amount of Rx that flowed through this region at the peak of the crisis.


----------



## Sidviciouser (9 mo ago)

I like some of the top right and the top left. I don't hate our flag, but it's not something I want to wear around on a hat or shirt with pride. It looks like a military patch. I am often jealous of the Colorado flag. That is a cool flag and something you want to wear around with pride IF you like that state. None of these new designs are "doing it for me" but I love the idea of a cool new design. We should put an elk on there, or a buffalo since we have the last natural herd here in the state (so I've been told).


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

What a complete and utter waste of taxpayer dollars!! LEAVE THE FLAG AS IT WAS!! There is absolutely NO NEED OR REASON to change it, except for some design company to make tens of thousands of dollars.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe we can put a giant middle finger on our flag?









States With the Most Confrontational Drivers, Ranked


Any driver these days has to potentially deal with the very rude behavior of other drivers. A new Forbes Advisor survey shows that some states’ drivers are more confrontational than others. We analyzed 10 key metrics from a survey of 5,000 drivers across the nation to identify the states with the




www.forbes.com





(For those that say people don’t associate the beehive…what does Forbes call us?)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Maybe we can put a giant middle finger on our flag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




After reading that article, I'm more convinced than ever that the sego lily design is fitting for the flag. However, a hat should be put above the lily.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I see what you did there!!! 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, it looks like the adzhat, uh sorry, wait, Sego lily design didn't make the top 5. 

Here are the top 5 finalists. 





__





Loading…






kutv.com






Can't say any of those 5 do it for me. (maybe the beehive surrounded by stars if you twisted my arm.) I would favor leaving it as it is, but what do I know. I was born in Idaho.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

This is probably my preference for what made the final list, in order of preference. 

The surveys showed that even southern Utah folk didn't love the orange representing the "red rock" country, and preferred red. I think the design of my #2 is more attractive than the one with the red as #3 that looks like Captain Marvel.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don’t know how this one made it as it want one of the 5 finalists, but I like it better than the final 5, so we’ll call it a win.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Meh. Of the "mountain design" ones, I think I would take your previous #3 over that one, but they kind of are all the same. At least they had the good sense not to use the Delta Airline one. 

Wonder how spirited the legislative debate will be for final approval?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> At least they had the good sense not to use the Delta Airline one.


Or the anus!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

One of the things I mentioned early on is I like how there are some state flags that you can brand, meaning, apparel that looks cool with the flag on it. I think you could brand this. I approve.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I guess it's not the first time. Flag of the Utah Territory, Flag of Utah (1903–1904), Flag of Utah (1904–1911), Flag of Utah (1911–1913), Flag of Utah (1913–1922) , Flag of Utah (1922–2011) , Flag of Utah (2011–present) Left to right.


----------

